# [WTB] iEDGE



## helltoast (Apr 21, 2018)

Looking for this old flashcart. The DSi version, with white cart.

Anyone from back in the day still hoarding one?


----------



## Daveyboi (Jun 4, 2018)

Ha! I have one - boxed (the triangle one!) with a packed sd card and the USB mini usb adaptor.

It's mint condition - currently in a black DSi - can show a video of it working etc. DSi also for sale (it's also minted and boxed!)

Happy to take an offer on one or both.

Im off on holiday in two days (away for 10!) Drop me a message and I'll get on the case when I'm back. Pics (timestamped etc!) Are no problem.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Daveyboi (Jun 4, 2018)

Imgur dot com /a/uH7S37x for a few pics I just took. Didn't dig out the Dsi box, but it's there with a few cases (soft and a metal 1) plus a spare stylus or two for the Dsi.

Not allowed to post hyperlinks yet 

Dave


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jun 8, 2018)

Fixed that for you @Daveyboi

https://imgur.com/a/uH7S37x



Spoiler


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jun 8, 2018)

This one was Edgy. I had one, too.


----------

